

"PSY - Gangnam Style" 100k hits remain to hit 1 billion YouTube views - tarikozket
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

======
dexter313
It is already over 9000... err i mean 1000000000

Youtube has refreshed the view count:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0>

~~~
tarikozket
So fast...

I see from CSS files they will change the logo too :
<https://s.ytimg.com/yts/img/logo_dancing_psy-vflsJl9hC.gif>

------
jnazario
it's now over 1 billion, and the logo has indeed changed.

